# Windows and [very] hot water



## ericonabike (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of minor issues with our Starburst, but I assume may well be common to all Autocruise and Eberspacher units.

Windows - the two on the offside are on gas struts, bet I simply can't make out how exactly they stay open! They have several positions, from 25 or so degrees to almost horizontal, but it seems to be chance as whether that 'stick' and at what angle! Is there a knack that I'm missing? It must amuse neighbours to see the window flapping outwards half a dozen times or more before it 'sticks'!

Hot water - does anyone know if the temperature can be controlled on the Eberspacher hot water system? It's so hot on ours as to be dangerous - if the cold input suddenly stopped with anyone under the shower they'd be scalded. I appreciate that having it so hot makes it last longer, as it were, but it don't seem right.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The Eber heats the water to 'very hot' and then it is mixed with cold when the tap is used. There is an adjustable thermostatic mixer vale. This should most likely be adjacent to the hot water tank but if you have a 'Compact' Combitronic system it will be hidden away under the 'van. If adjusting doesn't fix it, it may need replacing.

The valve can be seen here on Surecal's website:--

http://www.surecal.co.uk/Product/PumpsPlumbing.aspx

The one with the black knob. The other one; red knob, is the pressure relief / drain valve.

the Surecal website has several pictures of tanks and fittings: they are also used on boats so may not be exactly as yours is.

The windows: You need to determine where the latch points are and then gently push them out a bit further Don't shove them hard so that they fly back or they won't latch.

Harvey


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We used to have an Autucruise Stargazer with gas type struts on the windows. It used to drive me crazy trying to make the windows stay open in a certain position. I even got to the point of thinking of replacing the struts as I believed that they were defective. However, by chance, I found the knack i.e. push the window up to the required opening and then, very importantly, pause slightly before pushing it up slowly another inch or so and hey presto the ratchets catch and the window will stay open. To close the window just push it up an inch or so and it will close down. 

Keith


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There may be an adjustable link between the hot and cold to reduce the temperature of the hot at the tap. It's not hard to see because the hot outlet and the cold inlet are connected and the temperature of the hot is regulated using a valve (which is much the same as a tap) to introduce some cold water into the hot leaving the tank. If your hot outlet and your cold inlet aren't linked then you don't have that.

If you are unsure let me know and I will post a photograph tomorrow, Alan.


----------



## ericonabike (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks all - I'll try the window trick tomorrow and see if I can make sense of the hot outlet/cold inlet advice. All much appreciated - and neither of the issues I've raised lessens my appreciation of the Starburst, which seems to get better each time we use it!


----------

